

Project Andiamo - SuccintWork
http://projectandiamo.com/

======
ivoflipse
I have been involved with a similar project focused on making orthotics and
ankle-foot orthosis (<http://www.afootprint.eu/>) and I think the idea is
definitely feasible.

However, there are some problems that need to be solved for this to go
mainstream: \- Either affordable 3D scanners with sufficient accuracy or
better algorithms can make this happen with something like LeapMotion/Kinect
in order to get the required 3D scan \- Open source modeling software, which I
believe is already available. But you'd still need some finite element
modeling to determine the shape of the brace. \- Affordable 3D printers with a
sufficiently large work envelope to fit a brace that fits a human torso. A
major downside is that the torso is so voluminous, which means it might not be
able to fit multiple braces at the same time, which kills productivity. Making
it modular would obviously help solve this problem, but then you require
assembly afterwards and a new design that allows this. \- Affordable printing
material, because you're not going to make this thing out of ABS. Some of the
3D printed material also has the property of being brittle, which you wouldn't
want in a brace. But I'm by no means a material expert. \- Convincing
orthopedic professionals to give up their old way of working and embracing
your technique. This might be the hardest of all, if only because there are so
many factors involved. Is your method affordable enough, is it fast enough, is
it reliable, how much re-schooling is required to able to use this technique?

Regardless of all these points I still think it should be done, because prices
will go down, we'll get cheaper and better materials and eventually it'll be
nonsensical to do all this work by hand. So we better get started and be ready
when all the pieces fall into place.

------
senthilnayagam
25 years back when I went for treatment for flat foot in india, doctor said
about insoles but being available in developed countries . My dad worked with
a shoesmith to build one, the material and fit were a problem, stopped using
it within weeks.

Sure 3d printing and 3d scanning would help build a right fitting devices and
improve quality of life

------
viraj_shah
Check out Bespoke Innovations. <http://www.bespokeinnovations.com/> They're
doing something very similar to what you're talking about. They were bought
out by the now large 3D Systems but I believe they are continuing their work.

